# Ovarian pain, stomach ache, dog nose, late period... UPDATED



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I've been wondering if lately I should take a HPT. I've dreamed about having someone ELSE take three which were all







and I had "dog nose" last week which I figured must've been from ovulating. But my stomach hurts really bad and I'm queasy and I've had twinges of pain on the right side off and on today. I had a suspected ectopic in 1997 for just these symptoms and turned up







but intrauterine. I know I should just test but I have an IUD. Boobs are a big rounder/fuller, too, and I've been eating a lot more! My period came late this month and SEEMED normal, but light.

Dunno what I'm looking for. Maybe I'll run to the dollar store and get a test.
*
ETA:* Got a dollar store test and took it.







Wish this stomach ache would go away though!!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I think you can have an ectopic and get a negative HPT. If you are in pain, I'd call the dr and talk about it.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

*UPDATE:* I went into the ER on the 9th for severe abdominal pain and vomitting. Got morphine! They did a lot of tests and so far they say "ileitis" and I have to see a specialist to get the rest of the results and a definite diagnosis. This has been going on for YEARS. A blod HCG level was "<2". They also noted a luteal cyst on my right ovary "consistant with recent ovulation".


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

That seems really strange.








I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks. I was there until last night. I'm on a liquid diet still- Boost nutrition drinks. I tried pured (sp?) foods yesterday but my middle got a bit grumpy. (I haven't had solid food since I posted the original post in this thread!) Diet Coke is going okay tho.


----------

